#ubuntu-pa 2011-06-06
<SourceX> di3gopa, en la lista de ubuntu panama tambien hay gringos
<SourceX> ?
<di3gopa> SourceX, disq
<di3gopa> pero ese man que escribió alli
<di3gopa> en otros posts
<di3gopa> habla en español -.-
<di3gopa> haaha
<SourceX> entonces no entendi la gracia
<SourceX> :S
<di3gopa> yo tampoc
<di3gopa> hahahahah
<SourceX> jajaja
<di3gopa> queria mostrarle al mundo que sabe ingles?
<di3gopa> no se
<SourceX> lo mas probable
<SourceX> ey sabes q no logre hacer funcionar el soundcard
<SourceX> aca en debian jajaja
<SourceX> toy usando la integrada hasta q logre encontrar solucion
<SourceX> jajaja
<SourceX> pero es raro porq la reconoce
<di3gopa> fijate que drivers tas usando en ubuntu
<di3gopa> y los instalas aca
<di3gopa> si te funcionó el video?
<SourceX> el video si
<SourceX> esta de lo mejor
<SourceX> solo falta el sonido y esta completo
<di3gopa> ofi
<di3gopa> y eso que tas uando debian
<SourceX> queria irme a algo mas libre
<SourceX> jajaja
<SourceX> pero de corazon siempre sere ubuntero
<SourceX> :P
<di3gopa> que drivers tas usando de vidoe?
<SourceX> nvidia igual
<di3gopa> SourceX, propietarios -.-
<di3gopa> ya no eres libre
<di3gopa> hahaha
<SourceX> jajajajaja
<di3gopa> bajate los noveau
<di3gopa> o algo asi
<di3gopa> se llaman
<di3gopa> los lobre
<di3gopa> libres
<di3gopa> para nvidia
<SourceX> okis.
<di3gopa> SourceX, http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<SourceX> debian es problematico te digo
<SourceX> jajaja
<SourceX> con el iceweasel (algo old) no puedo ver a mis chicas por el twitcam
<SourceX> jajajaja
<SourceX> otra cosa en floss-pa la mayoria son gays verdad?
<SourceX> dile a aeperetcetcetc. q le dedico este video
<SourceX> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVINvXA5g7E
<SourceX> yaq no le gustan las mujeres
 * SourceX viendo lord of the rings
<SourceX> who still around?
#ubuntu-pa 2011-06-09
 * decz is away: work
 * dcworkzZz is back (gone 07:46:54)
#ubuntu-pa 2011-06-10
 * decz is away: work
 * dczZzZz is back (gone 04:30:40)
 * decz is away: work
 * dczZzZz is back (gone 02:08:26)
#ubuntu-pa 2011-06-11
 * decz is away: sleep
 * dczZzZz is back (gone 07:56:36)
 * dczZzZz is away: work
<di3gopa> hola hola :
<di3gopa> :)
<eivar> hola di3gopa
<di3gopa> como va todo eivar
<di3gopa> taspor aya tras
<di3gopa> =D
<eivar> XD
 * dczZzZz is back (gone 05:07:11)
 * decz is away: albrook dando weltas, y comprando mis chanclas q me robaron.
#ubuntu-pa 2011-06-12
 * emont01 is away: Ausente por ahora
 * emont01 is back.
